# شريط -  الكنز الاعظم - نهي ناجي - هتندم لو مدخلتيش



## tamer9002 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم نهي ناجي ذلك الصوت الملائكي مرنمة كورال ثيوطؤكوس اول شريط فردي لها باجمل الكلمات واعذب الالحان انا لاقيت ناس كتير منزله ترانيم منفصلة جمعتها مع صوت واضح والشريط كله مش هتلاقيه في اي منتدي هتندم لو محملتيش مستني ردودكم 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/9047782/c24a0c88/_sharing.html

بامانة الشريط جاااااااااااااااااامد
تامر *

*لينكات مباشرة على سيرفر المنتدى
اضغط على اسم الترنيمة للتحميل

1-مهما الغيمة 

2-لما بلاقي

3-الصلاة دي

4-يا ابو قلب طيب

5-هالاقيك

6-مفيش طريق 

7-لما دعاني 

8-اوعي تأجل

9-الكنز الاعظم​*


----------



## marmar_nader (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*

شكرا علي الشريط ربنا يعوض تعبك و يا ريت لو تقدر ترفعلنا عرش النعمه لزكريا حنا


----------



## johnhakim (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*

يا سيدي ميرسي جدًا انا باعشق نهى ناجي و ماكنتش اعرف ان هي اللي بترنم ترنيمة لو كل الناس و لمّا بلاقي في حرب عليّا كنت فاكرها مرنّمة تانيه خالص.
انا سمعتلها ترنيمة أيامنا على الأرض ظل و كان لحبيبي كرم على الطريق تحب احطهملك و لا انت سمعتهم؟
فظاع و هي مرنمة فظيعة


----------



## tamer9002 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*

اعتقد من ليهم لازمة علشان همه موجودين في شريط انا مش خايف لنشات واصف ومنتشر جدا 
تامر


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*

ربنا يعوضك تعب محبنك


----------



## cobcob (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*

ميرسى يا تامر على الشريط
انا لسه مانزلتوش عشان فى مشكلة عندى فى النت
بس أول ما هانزله هاقولك
شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## cobcob (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*

أنا نزلت الشريط يا تامر
هو فعلا زى ما انت بتقول 
جاااااااااااااااااااامد
ميرسى كتيييييييير يا تامر


----------



## ramezmikhael (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*

:yahoo::yahoo::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::36_22_25::36_22_26:


----------



## تي اجيا دمياني (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*

اللينكات مش شغاله


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*

تم غلق الموضوع لحين ظهور اى شخص من اللى حملو الشريط يعيد رفعه مرة اخرى 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## cobcob (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*

*تم اعادة رفع الشريط وتعديل اللينك​*


----------



## minaaioup (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*

شكرا علي تعبك وجاري التحميل


----------



## kirola (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*

شكراااااااااااااااااااا
جاري التحميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## dr_mina_mony (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*

ميرسى جدا على الشريط اللى انا منتظره بفارغ الصبر انه ينزل على النت 
مهما قلتلك مش هاعرف اشكرك بس طلب رخم شوية انا اسف بس يعتبر خدمة كبيرة اوى
لما فتحت اللينك مش لقيت فيه 3 ترانيم من اللى انت كاتبهم 
اوعى تأجل 
الصلاة دى هدية 
مفيش طريق تانى 
التلاتة دول مش لقيتهم 
ممكن بعد اذنك ترفعهم تانى لوسمحت .....تبقى ربنا يباركك بجد


----------



## dr_mina_mony (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*

طب بص انا لما جيت انزل الترانيم مفيش غير اول ترنيمتين اللى نزلوا معايا
ممكن لو سمحت ترفع الشريط كله مضغوط فى فايل واحد على موقع mediafire.com    or filesend.com
ممكن .....لانى محتاجة اوى ومش لاقيه غير هنا


----------



## love1jesus (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*

سلام ونعمه

شريط الكنز الاعظم 

في 3 روابط مشغالين
ارجو اعاده رفعها

لما دعاني

http://www.4shared.com/file/61218817.../__online.html

يا ابو قلب طيب

http://www.4shared.com/file/61228718/d1d1f534/___.html

هالاقيك.

http://www.4shared.com/file/61227179...0/_online.html

معلش هتعبك معايا 
اذكريني في صلوواتك


----------



## cobcob (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*



love1jesus قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> 
> شريط الكنز الاعظم
> 
> ...



*لما دعانى 

يا أبو قلب طيب 

هالاقيك​*


----------



## love1jesus (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*



cobcob قال:


> *لما دعانى
> 
> يا أبو قلب طيب
> 
> هالاقيك​*



سلام ونعمه  ايوا يا تاسوني اللينكات شغاله بس لما اجي
ادوس دونلود ويعد العداد
واجي ادوس علي كليك هير علشان احمل
بتظهر
The file link that you requested is not valid. 

ودي بقيت مشكله التحميل في الفور شير

معلش ممكن اعاده رفعهم
وحضرتك هتلاحظي ان عدد التحميل بتاع الترانيم دي واقف
ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## cobcob (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*



love1jesus قال:


> سلام ونعمه  ايوا يا تاسوني اللينكات شغاله بس لما اجي
> ادوس دونلود ويعد العداد
> واجي ادوس علي كليك هير علشان احمل
> بتظهر
> ...



*هانشوف المشكلة دى وربنا يسهل​*


----------



## love1jesus (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*



cobcob قال:


> *هانشوف المشكلة دى وربنا يسهل​*



شكرا لاهتمامك وردك السريع ربنا يبارك اعمالكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم
وفي انتظار الترانيم​


----------



## love1jesus (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*

انا شرحتلك اللي بيحصل في شريط الكنز الاعظم 
وبتراجاكي تنزلهم انتي اعمليلهم دونلود وهتشوفي كلامي صح 
وانا صورت اللي بيحصل لحضرتك






نلاحظ عدد التحميل بقاله شهر زي مهو متحركش











ارجو الاهتمام وتحميل الترانيم وجربي تنزليهم وتعملي دونلو لواحده بس


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*



> ارجو الاهتمام وتحميل الترانيم وجربي تنزليهم وتعملي دونلو لواحده بس
> ​



*مهتمين اكيد احنا *
*وهى رفعت الشريط مرتين واوعدك المرة الجايه الرفع هيبقا على السيرفر *
*بس الصبر شوية*​


----------



## love1jesus (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*



oesi_no قال:


> *مهتمين اكيد احنا *
> *وهى رفعت الشريط مرتين واوعدك المرة الجايه الرفع هيبقا على السيرفر *
> *بس الصبر شوية* [/center]



ميرسي لاهتمامك انا بس حبيت اوضح ان اللينكات مش شغاله من شهر ومشعارف احملها 
وتاسوني بتقلي شغالين:hlp:
ميرسي ليكو وربنا يعوضكم تعب محبتكم


----------



## cobcob (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*

*تم اعادة رفع الشريط بالكامل
على سيرفر المنتدى​*


----------



## غيث رعد (9 يناير 2009)

*رد: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*

شكرا لكي اختي الحبيبة المباركة على تعبك وجهدك المتواصل ليبارككي الرب ببركاته الغنية العظيمة ويقويكي لكل عمل لتمجيد اسم الرب القدوس


----------



## النحال (9 يناير 2009)

*رد: اخيرا بعد طول انتظار الكنز الاعظم لنهي ناجي هتندم لو مدخلتيش*

*جااااااااارى التحميل يا قمر​*


----------



## ayman adwar (28 مايو 2010)

جميل جدا وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

